# Water ingress through external fridge vents



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

With the horizontal rain we've been having recently I've noticed water coming out below the fridge and the adjoining cabinet. I can only assume that the rain is blowing in through the outside fridge vents, since these are right behind the wet area.

Part 1 - Can anyone tell me if these vents need to be open when on EHU or is it just for gass operation?

Part 2 - Does anyone know of any covers that might keep the weather out but still allow operation on EHU and GAS?

Many thanks.

Colin


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The vents should not need to be touch in normal use in the uk. 

During the winter you can put covers over them to reduce the air flow.
The covers also hepl with the horizontal rain.

In hot weather like it is now it is best to remove the the covers or fit a fan to increase the cooling over the condensor that can get very hot. 

Thus reducing the cooling inside the fridge.

The covers can be found on most sites selling domestic fridge parts etc.

Andy


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

> In hot weather like it is now


I wish.... :-(

Yes, I've just looking at the winter vents. I might be able to use these by just mounting them away from the actual covers rather than clipped directly to the vent.

Colin


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Just ordered some winter vents. I'll put these on when it rains and remove on those rare occassions when its dry and warm.

Thxs
Colin


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Ji colin,

check the vents have been installed the right way up  , and if so the vent covers should give you some help and they have a small gap left for ventilation too.


You could use them for very heavy straight on rain for short periods,

BUT 99.9% of motorhomes and caravans use these fridge vents without rain ingress. So my thoughts are Swift cocked up AGAIN :lol: :lol: .

you could always just move the van around to protect the vents 8O


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

> BUT 99.9% of motorhomes and caravans use these fridge vents without rain ingress. So my thoughts are Swift cocked up AGAIN


No, I don't think so. These are just standard Dometic vents and a search of the Internet shows other folks on other units having similar problems. It's the horizontal rain that's the big issue. Light rain is no problem - I hope!!



> you could always just move the van around to protect the vents


Oooh! Hadn't thought of that . Unfortunately not really an option.

Thxs
Colin


----------

